# Clutch Bleeding



## 04 2.slow (Feb 19, 2011)

I read other posts on xxx model transmission on how to bleed them on mkiv's. Are they all the same more or less? i cannot find mt tag or sticker or whatever to see which tranny i have to see if its the same as mine but i dont wanna mess anything up when i got to bleed my clutch and replace the manual transmission fluid.

Anyone with help thanks


----------



## [pl] (Sep 13, 2003)

In MK4's you have a hydraulic clutch system and you bleed through the bleeder screw, in the pictures

02J Transmission (5 spd) you connect to bleeder screw on slave cylinder (in red)









02M Transmission (6 spd) connect to bleeder screw on the bleeder housing










Its like bleeding the brakes need to pressurize through brake fluid reservoir, the hydraulic clutch system shares the brake fluid.

Written in the Bentley is: 

1) use pressure bleeder to pressurize the system to 30psi (2bar)
2) open bleeder valve
3) Bleed of approximately 100cc (3 1/2 oz)
4) close bleeder valve
5) quickly pump clutch pedal 10 - 15 times
6) bleed of additional 50cc (1 3/4 oz)
7) close bleeder valve
8) pump clutch pedal several times after completing bleeding process
9) check and top of hydraulic (brake) fluid in reservoir as needed


----------



## 04 2.slow (Feb 19, 2011)

ok cool so its the same process as the ones i read. that should be too too bad i looked under there over the weekend and figured most of it, out im just hopin it gives the clutch a little more stiff-ness. 

thanks alot


----------



## 04 2.slow (Feb 19, 2011)

can you still bleed them the old fashon way? 

1. just pop the cap off the master cylinder 
2. pump the clutch up 
3. open the bleeder 
4. repeat 7 or 8 or 9er times


----------



## [pl] (Sep 13, 2003)

I heard of it being done that way with no problems.


----------



## 04 2.slow (Feb 19, 2011)

Well ill let you know once i get around to it, im gonna save up for fluids and mt fluid to change that out as well. Once i have it all and weekend to do it, ill let you know how it goes, im going old school i dont have the tools to pressurize the system to do it that way lol I'm a broke college kid 

Thanks for you help and pics


----------

